# Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews



## Khaane (14. November 2008)

*Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews (Taurus Review online)*

Hallo Leute, 

der Sammelthread zu diversen Tackle soll uns Angler bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterhelfen.

Ich hoffe, dass auch andere Angler diesen Thread nutzen, um ausführlich über Ihre Geräteerfahrungen zu berichten. Am besten natürlich in einem ausführlichen Review samt Photos. 

*Reviews:*

*Rollen:*

ABU Sorön STX 40

TICA Taurus TP3000SH (Highspeed)

SPRO Blue Arc 7500 S/G

*Pflegemittel:*

QUANTUM Hot Sauce Rollenfett und Öl

*Wichtig:**

Eure Kritik äußern bzw. Fragen könnt ihr  gerne im separaten "**Diskussions- und Fragenthread zu den Tackle-Reviews"** stellen, zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit.

Ich bitte darum, diese Regelung zu beachten.

Gerne könnt ihr spezifische Fragen auch den Review-Autoren per PM zukommen lassen. 

Andere Forenmember sind dazu aufgerufen diesen Thread mit Ihren Reviews zu bereichern. #6

Beste Grüße
Khaane*


----------



## Khaane (14. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews*

Review: ABU Sorön STX 40

Hier mein versprochener Kurzbericht zur ABU Sorön STX 40.

Erhalten habe ich die Rolle im Rahmen eines 2 Jahres-Abos der Rute und Rolle. 
Die alte Prämie in Form der Cardinal 804 musste ihren Platz der Söron STX 40 räumen.

Ob die Cardinal oder Sorön die bessere Wahl ist, darauf werde ich später eingehen.

Der erste Eindruck der Rolle ist sehr gut, die Farbwahl mit dem royalblauen Lackierung und den Goldapplikationen mag zu gefallen. 

Definitiv eine Abwechslung zum biederen silber oder schwarz der "alten" 700er und 800er Reihe, ob es einem gefällt ist natürlich Geschmackssache.











Wenn wir uns die Lackierung aber genauer anschauen, bemerkt man, dass diese nicht sauber ausgeführt ist und teilweise uneben ist.

Offensichtlich handelt es sich nicht mehr um die resistente "Armor Guard" Lackierung, sondern um einen 0815 Lack - Definitiv ein Minuspunkt.

Neu ist die neu entwickelte Spule, die Gummibeschichtung soll verhindern, dass geflochtene Schnüre sich um die Spulenachse drehen können.

Zudem ist die Spule flacher gehalten, somit können geflochtene Schnüre ohne "Unterfütterung" aufgezogen werden.

Das ist ein großer Pluspunkt für die Sorön und wertet die Rolle auf.
 Dann schauen wir mal unter den Hut der Sorön.






Auf den ersten Blick gibt es keine Unterschied zur Cardinal 800 Serie, auch hier wieder die 2 Kugellager die für ein besseres Bremsverhalten sorgen sollen.

Auf den zweiten Blick fällt aber die indiskutable Verarbeitung der "Kontergewichte" auf, diese sieht man auf dem 4. Foto am rechten Rotorrand.






Das erinnert doch sehr stark an billigste Fernostqualität, glücklicherweise ist der Makel gut unter der Spule versteckt und fällt nicht weiter auf.

Weiter geht es mit den Schrauben, es fallen sofort die verwendeten "Edelstahlschrauben?" auf, diese weisen eine minderwertige Qualität auf und haben ebenfalls an einer Rolle der 100 € Klasse nichts verloren.














Dann widmen wir uns mal dem Innenleben, hier sieht man nur geringe Unterschiede zur Cardinal 800.










Wie bereits bei der Cardinal 700/800 wurde auf das Wormshaft-Getriebe verzichtet und ein standardmäßiges Excenter-Getriebe gewählt, das wirkt sich positiv auf die Lebensdauer und ist als Pluspunkt für die ABU-Rollen zu werten.

Was auffällig ist, dass auch hier wieder gespart wurde, die Fassung des Nadellagers ist minderwertig verchromt und auf die "Ever Silk" Beschichtung der Achse wurde ebenfalls verzichtet.

Die Schrauben der Gehäuseabdeckung sind ebenfalls von minderwertiger Qualität.

Bei der Fettung der Rolle wurde glücklicherweise nicht gespart, die Rolle ist gut gefettet.
Wundert euch bitte nicht über das rote Fett der folgenden Bildreihe, es handelt sich um das von mir genutzte Penn-Rollenfett.

Für das Nadellager benutze ich hochwertiges Teflonöl, welches ursprünglich für Fahrradketten gedacht ist.
(Hohe Schmierwirkung & Viskosität) 

Die Nachfettung empfiehlt sich bei jeder neuen Rolle, nur so ist wirklich ein "reibungsloser" Betrieb garantiert. 

Der Zusammenbau der Roll gestaltete sich schwieriger als gedacht, aufgrund der extrem minderwertigen Schrauben, liesen sich die Gehäuseschrauben nur widerwillig wieder fest anziehen.

Auch musste das Anzugsmoment für die Rotorschraube sehr hoch gewählt und auf das Laufverhalten der Rolle abgestimmt werden. 

Wenn man die Messingschraube zu schwach oder zu stark angezogen hat, so wurde das Laufverhalten der Rolle negativ beeinflusst.




Irgendwie mussten die Produktdesigner von Pure Fishing das Geld für die teuren "Goldapplikationen" ja wieder einsparen, so kommen wir zum schwerwiegendsten Kritikpunkt der Abu Sorön - Dem Schnurfangbügel. 

Hier wurde die Schnurlaufröllchenaufnahme stark vereinfacht, insgesamt wirkt das nicht nur "billig", sondern wird bei Spinnfischern für einige Problem sorgen, da sich die Schnur jetzt besser verfangen kann.

Der Bügel selbst ist wieder in "Hollow-Technik" gefertigt, dass heisst er ist hohl, glücklicherweise wurde dies beibehalten.









 Komme wir jetzt aber zum Wichtigsten Punkt einer Rolle - Dem Laufverhalten.

Hier gibt sich die Abu Sorön keine Blöße, die Rolle läuft tadellos und für mein Empfinden sogar ein bißchen besser als die Cardinal 800er Reihe.
Das Wickelbild hinterlässt ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck.

Der Bügelumschlag ist kräftig und wird durch ein deutliches "Klicken" untermalt, hier wurde gute Arbeit geleistet.

Die tadellose und gut arbeitende Kurbel der Cardinal 700/800 wurde beibehalten, auch konnte ich kein Kurbelspiel bzw. Spiel am Kurbelknauf feststellen, ebenfalls Bestnoten für die Sorön.

Pro:

- Sehr ruhiger und gleichmäßiger Lauf
- Sehr starke Bremse
- Sehr gut gearbeitete und robuste Kurbel samt Knauf
- Kein Kurbelspiel, da Schraubkurbel
- Salzwasserresistent
- Starke Achse
- Gute Schnurverlegung
- Spule ist doppelt gelagert

Contra:

- Schlechte Lackierung, keine "Guard Armor Lackierung"
- Die Bremse lässt sich nicht so genau wie bei einer Ryobi Zauber regulieren
- Verwendung minderwertiger Schrauben, in Bereichen wo man sie nicht sieht
- Vereinfachte Schnurlaufröllchenhalterung im Vergleich zur Cardinal 800/700
-------------------------------------------------------

Fazit:

Die Rolle macht auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck, leider offenbarte sie bei genauerem Hinschauen eklatante Verarbeitungsmängel.

Glücklicherweise beeinflussen diese Mängel die Funktion nicht negativ und sind optisch sehr gut "kaschiert".

Die ABU Sorön hätte eine Oberklasse Rolle sein können, leider wurde seitens Pure-Fishing zu offensichtlich gespart und durch den vereinfachten "Schnurfangbügel" und der Schraubenqualität kann ich der Rolle keine Empfehlung aussprechen. 

Ebenfalls sind Vorteile zur Cardinal 800 kaum zu erkennen, in meinen Augen ist die Sorön sogar ein Rückschritt.

Deshalb wurde der Sorön wohl auch nicht der Titel "Cardinalstitel" verliehen. |rolleyes

Als kostenlose "Prämie" ist die Rolle zu empfehlen, aber wer einen Neukauf erwägt, dem rate ich zum Kauf einer gut laufenden Cardinal 800 oder 700.


----------



## Khaane (14. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews*

Review: Tica Taurus TP3000SH (Highspeed)
 Einige werden meinen Thread mitverfolgt haben, wo ich auf der Suche nach einer möglichst robusten, laufruhigen und salzwassertauglichen Spinnrolle war. (EierLegendeWollMilchSau)

Nach langem Hin und Her habe ich mich für die Tica Taurus SH entschieden.

Größe: 3000 (+Ersatzspule in 4000) 
Gewicht: 430 g 
Übersetzung: 6,3:1 
Kugellager: 14+1 
Schnurkapazität: 250 m / 0,30 mm 
Material: Aluminium 

Von vielen wird die Tica Taurus als günstige Alternative zur Shimano Stella und als absolute High-End Rolle gehandelt.

Wir werden sehen, ob der Stier (Taurus) das bietet was er verspricht oder nur ein verkappter Arbeitsesel ist. 

Kommen wir zu den Äußerlichkeiten, hier bietet die Tica Taurus viel "Blink, Blink" fürs Auge - Die US-Rapper wüssten was sie an der Tica Taurus hätten.

Das Finish ist platinfarben gehalten und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sich um eine Lackierung handelt - Evtl. handelt es sich um eine Eloxalschicht.

Die Spulenkante, der Bügel, die Endkappe und Co. sind vergoldet. Die verwendeten Schrauben machen einen guten Eindruck, es handelt sich um massive Messingschrauben. (nicht vergoldet)

Die verbauten Schrauben erfüllen ihren Zweck optimal und lassen sich allesamt mit einer Schraubendrehergröße montieren, bzw. demontieren.

Im Gebrauch sind sie perfekt, optisch fehlt es Ihnen etwas an Präzision.

Leider merkt man der Rolle an, dass sie aus China kommt. Der Bremsknauf, der Bügel samt Schnurlaufröllchenhalter, die goldene Rotorabdeckung unterhalb des Schnurlaufröllchens, sowie die Endkappe (dünnes Blech) hätten besser gearbeitet sein können - Letztlich sind die genannten Teile nur Cent-Teile. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass gerade "goldene" Teile schnell sehr "billig" rüberkommen.

Ansonsten macht die Rolle einen sehr robusten, wertigen und edlen Eindruck.

Die Rolle ist komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt. (Rollenkörper & Rotor)

Viel Plastik entdeckt man an der Rolle nicht, maximal der Bremsknauf und der Kurbelknauf. 

Ob die Bügelarme ebenfalls aus Aluminium sind, konnte ich noch nicht klären, da sie ebenfalls beschichtet sind.
Ich würde auf "Ja" tippen. 
















Kommen wir zum Größenvergleich:

Zum Vergleich treten meine altbewährten Arbeitstiere die ABU Cardinal 706LX und die Spro Red Arc 10400 an. 

Die Tica Taurus liegt größentechnisch exakt zwischen den Rollen, somit in etwa einer Abu Cardinal 804.

Gewichtstechnisch liegt die Taurus knapp unterhalb der Cardinal 706 LX - Somit mit 420 gr. ein ziemliches Schwergewicht.

Der Unterschied liegt in der höheren Schnurfassung der Cardinal begründet. (ca. 10 Gramm) 












Auffällig ist die sehr starke Achse der Tica Taurus, sie verfügt wie die größere Abu Cardinal 706LX über eine 6mm Edelstahlachse.

Die Rotorkonterschraube ist kugelgelagert und ist sehr sauber gearbeitet. 

Die Unterseite des Rotors ist ebenfalls beschichtet.
In diesen Punkten lässt die Tica Taurus keine Wünsche übrig.

















Auch die verwendeten Schrauben sind vorbildlich, die Schrauben für die Abdeckung sind mit Unterlegscheiben versehen.

Die Endkappe verfügt ebenfalls über eine Dichtung und schützt die Rolle besser gegen eindringendes Wasser.























Dann öffnen wir einmal die "Motorhaube" des Stiers 

Sofort sticht einem das überdimensionierte Messingantriebsritzel ins Auge, sehr sauber gearbeitet und vorallem aus Messing - Da geht das Anglerherz auf. 

Das Hauptritzel besteht ebenfalls aus Messing, die anderen Komponenten sind aus Edelstahl, ebenso das Wormshaft.

Die verwendeten Edelstahl-Kugellager sind erstklassig und geschlossen.

Die Schmierung der Rolle ist sehr gut.

Ein Kritikpunkte gibt es auch hier, die Öffnung zur Rücklaufsperre (Hebel - Gehäuse) ist nicht gedichtet, hier kann Wasser eindringen. Das ist zwar bei fast allen Rollen der Fall, aber dennoch sollte es angesprochen werden, zumal ja Tica bei den "Dichtringen" so viel wert gelegt hat.



















Ein großer Pluspunkt ist die Qualität der Rücklaufsperre, hier ist ein hochwertiges und stabiles Walzenlager verbaut. (hab ich woanders noch nicht gesehen)

Nach der Schmierung mit Penn-Rollenfett ist die Tica wieder bereit zum Zusammenbau.

Die Kurbel hat absolut kein Spiel (erstklassig), der Kurbelknauf liegt sehr gut in der Hand,.

Die Rolle läuft etwas schwer an, was mit der hohen Übersetzung und dem schweren Alu-Rotor zusammen hängt. 

Der Rollenlauf ist zwiespältig, durch die geringen Fertigungstoleranzen läuft die Rolle absolut "solide", nichts klappert oder wackelt. 
Leider läuft die Rolle nicht absolut seidenweich, sie ist etwas rauh. 

Zudem macht die Rolle leichte Schleifgeräusche, wenn die Rücklaufsperre eingeschaltet ist, die Rücklaufsperre greift hier zu stark.

Die Schnurverlegung ist sehr gut, da gibts nicht zu mäkeln.
(leider kein Foto)

Der Bügelumschlag ist satt und sehr gut.
Die Bremse ist absolute Topklasse, sehr sehr stark und genau dosierbar. (In etwa die Red Arc, bloss 2 Klassen stärker)

Kommen wir zum Fazit:

Pro:

- Sehr edle und wertige Optik
- Extrem starke und genaue Bremse
- Sehr gut gearbeitete und robuste Kurbel und Knauf
- Absolut kein Kurbelspiel, sehr sauber gearbeitet
- Salzwasserresistent
- Starke Achse
- Sehr gute Schnurverlegung
- Spule ist gelagert

Contra:

- Unnötige Kugellager verbaut
- Teils billige Anmutung. (Endkappe, Bremsknauf, Rotorabdeckung)
- Etwas rauher Lauf, hätte weicher sein können

Die Rolle habe ich über Ebay bei www.knkfishing.com bestellt. Montag habe ich die Order abgegeben und gestern ist die Rolle mit Fedex geliefert worden. (FEDEX)

*Die Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb von 4 Tagen, absoluter Spitzenservice und super Shop.*



*Die Tica ist eine grundsolide und sehr gute Rolle, der Preis von 250 € in Deutschland ist nicht gerechtfertigt, aber für knapp 160 € in Malaysia oder USA ist sie eine gute Alternative zur Shimano Twinpower oder gleichwertigen Daiwa.*

*Wer jedoch eine ultraleicht-laufende Rolle für das "leichte" Spinnen sucht, ist mit einer Shimano besser bedient, wobei die Tica um mindestens 2 Klassen besser verarbeitet als eine Shimano Twinpower ist.* 
      -     *Wer ein robustes Arbeitstier für das Meer sucht, dass auch mal größeren Herausforderungen gewachsen sein muss, der ist bei der Tica Taurus goldrichtig.*
*Man merkt einfach ganz deutlich, dass die Taurus eher für "Großfische" ausgelegt ist.*


----------



## Khaane (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread: TACKLE REVIEWS*

Review & Anleitung zur Rollenwartung: QUANTUM HOT SAUCE Rollenfett und Öl

In diesem Bericht möchte ich euch das "Quantum Hot Sauce" Rollenfett und Öl vorstellen, in den USA ist es relativ weit verbreitet, leider bietet Zebco Europe dieses in Deutschland nicht an.

Die aktuelle Quantum Rollenserie wird von Werk aus mit diesem Öl und Fett ausgeliefert und es wird explizit mit diesem Umstand geworben - Quantum ist offensichtlich von seinen "Gleitmitteln" überzeugt. 

Quantum Hot Sauce wurde im Jahre 2001 von den eigenen Werksingenieuren in Kooperation mit Branchenführern für Schmiermittel entwickelt, mit dem Ziel ein optimales Fett und Öl für den Einsatz in Angelrollen zu entwickeln.

Beide Schmiermittel wurden mit synthetischen und organischen Additiven versetzt um den bestmöglichen Kompromiss zwischen Leistung, Beständigkeit und Korrossionschutz zu erreichen.
Zusätzlich sind beide Produkte mit mikrofeinen Teflonpartikeln versetzt, die sich in Getriebeunebenheiten festsetzen sollen um diese auszugleichen - Hierdurch soll die Reibung minimiert werden.

Genug mit der Theorie kommen wir zur Praxis - Warum sollte man seine Rollen überhaupt fetten? Sind diese nicht von Werk aus geölt und gefettet?

Viele Rollen verlassen das Werk nur mit unzureichender Schmierung, ein prominentes Beispiel hierfür ist die "Spro Red Arc", wer hier nicht selbst nachfettet, muss mit einer stark verkürzten Lebensdauer der Rolle rechnen. 

Aus diesem Grund empfiehlt es sich auch bei neuen Rollen zu fetten. Leider geht eine Öffnung der Rolle mit einem Garantieverlust einher, aus diesem Grund empfiehlt es sich bei der "Erstfettung" diese über die Wartungsöffnungen durchzuführen - Shimano hat hierzu einen "Maintenance Port" eine kleine Öffnung unterhalb des Rotors. Andere Rollen haben unterhalb der Endkappe eine Öffnung durch die man nachfetten kann.

Ich persönlich rate Anglern, die noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit der Demontage und wichtiger mit dem richtigen Zusammenbau der Rolle haben, die Rolle nur über die Wartungsöffnungen zu fettten, bzw. auf einen komplette Neufettung wie im Review gezeigt, zu verzichten.








Bestellt habe ich das aus dem Rollenöl und Rollenfett bestehende Set über Ebay.com bei Tulsaseven für 14,99 US-$ zzgl. 4,50 US-$ Porto, innerhalb von 4 Tagen wurde es geliefert gut verpackt in einer Blistverpackung als Briefsendung.

Beide Schmiermittel haben einen Inhalt von 0.75 oz. was in etwa 23 Gramm entspricht und für knapp 15 Komplettanwendungen je nach Rollengröße reichen sollte.

Die Viskosität des Rollenöls ist sehr niedrig (dünnflüssig), entspricht in etwa Nähmaschinenöl.
Das Rollenfett ist deutlich zähflüssiger, die Konsistenz ist optimal - Es ist deutlich dickflüssiger als das häufig erwähnte Penn-Rollenfett was sich positiv auf die Haftung des Fettes auswirkt.

Das Quantum Rollenfett ist auch für stark beanspruchte Getriebe freigegeben, das Penn-Rollenfett ist vom Hersteller nur für normal beanspruchte Rollen freigeben. (leichte/mittlere Spinnrollen)

 





Als Testobjekt für die Schmiermittel habe ich meine Tica Taurus 3000 TP-SH mit einem hoch übersetzten Getriebe ausgewählt, durch die hohe Übersetzung läuft das Getriebe schwerer an, als bei normal übersetzten Getrieben - Die Tica eignet sich also ideal zum Testen der Schmiereigenschaften des Sets.






Wie man auf dem oberen Foto erkennt, ist die Rolle bereits demontiert und gereinigt worden, eine kurze Übersicht zur Demontage:

- Spule abnehmen
- Spulenauflage entfernen
- Rotorkonterschraube lösen
- Rotor entfernen
- 4-5 Schrauben der Seitenabdeckung lösen
- Seitenabdeckung abnehmen

Danach hat man freie Sicht auf die Getriebeinheit, diese Art der Demontage genügt für das einfache Nachfetten, bei einer Komplettfettung muss das Walzenlager, Hauptritzel und die Achse entfernt werden.

Dies wurde bei der oberen Rolle bereits erledigt.

Bei der Komplettreinigung werden Achs- und Getriebeeinheiten mit einer Zahnbürste und "Terpentinersatz" entfettet und danach mit klaren Wasser gespült und getrocknet.

Die Kugellager dürfen nicht mit Wasser oder Terpentin gereinigt werden, diese werden mit WD40 nur abgesprüht und mit einem Stück Papier trocken gerieben.

Ebenfalls wird die Gehäuseeinheit samt Wormshaft lediglich mit WD40 sowie einer Zahnbürste gereinigt, um die Lager zu schonen und nicht komplett zu entfetten.

Die Innenseiten des Hauptritzels, der Kugellager und des Walzenlagers können zusätzlich mit Q-Tips (Wattestäbchen) gereinigt und trocken gerieben werden. 
Zum Schluss wird alles geföhnt insbesondere die Gehäuseeinheit um Wasserreste auszuschließen.










Vor der Montage werden die Kugellager großzügig mit dem Quantum Rollenöl beträufelt, man sieht dabei deutlich wie das Öl in die Lager einzieht. Ebenfalls erhält das Walzenlager eine Ölung sowie die im Wormshaft verbauten Minilager.

Die Innenseite des Hauptritzels wird mithilfe eines Q-Tipps geölt und danach verbaut, ebenso das Walzenlager.

Es wird alles ausreichend gefettet und geölt, hier wird schnell der Vorteil der kräftigen roten Farbe der Quantum Hot Sauce deutlich, man kann deutlich erkennen wo man es angewendet hat.

















Nach dem Zusammenbau der Rolle stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob der Kosten- und Zeitaufwand die Mühen rechtfertigt.
Kurze und knappe Antwort - JA!

Die Rolle läuft deutlich leichtgängiger und besser. Ein gutes Beispiel ist die Kurbelstellung.

Vor der Neufettung bewegte sich die Kurbel erst bei einer Stellung von 11 Uhr selbständig nach unten, jetzt ist dies bereits bei 11,5 Uhr möglich. (hört sich für den Laien nicht viel an, macht aber den Unterschied sehr deutlich )

 Das Ergebnis rechtfertigt den Zeitaufwand von knapp einer Stunde für Demontage, Reinigung und Montage samt Neufettung.

Man darf von der Quantum Hot Sauce keine Wunder erwarten, eine schlecht laufende Rolle wird danach nicht wieder sehr gut laufen - Aber das Set holt das Optimum heraus, was mit Schmiermitteln bei der Rollenpflege zu erreichen ist.

Wenn man den Preis von 15 € auf die Anwendungen runterrechnet, so kostet eine komplette Neufettung knapp 1 € - Deutlich teurer als mit konventionellen Schmiermitteln.

Aber wer bereit ist für qualitativ hochwertige Rollen 100 € oder mehr auszugeben, der sollte auch den Aufpreis zugunsten einer verlängerten Lebensdauer und einem verbesserten Rollenlauf nicht scheuen.

Leider sind die Quantum Hot Sauce Produkte in Deutschland nicht erhältlich und müssen umständlich über US-Händler bezogen werden.


Pro:

- Optimale Konsistenz
- Anwendung ist durch die Farbe erleichtert
- Mit zusätzlichen Additiven versetzt
- Verbesserte Laufruhe und Korrosionsschutz
- Salzwasserresistent
- Hohe Beständigkeit (kein Öl-Aging)
- Anwendbar in allen Angelrollen (Stationärrollen bis Multirollen) 

Contra:

- Hoher Preis
- In Deutschland nicht erhältlich


----------



## Khaane (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews*

Review: Spro Blue Arc 7500 S/G (Excenter) 

Nach langer Ruhephase stelle ich euch heute die Spro Blue Arc 7er Reihe vor.
Vielen wird die Rolle von der bekannten Schwester der "Spro Red Arc" bekannt sein.
Der Grundaufbau der Blue Arc ist mit dem der Red Arc identisch, beide Rollen sind aus Aluminium (Gehäuse & Rotor) gefertigt - Der Hauptunterschied der Blue Arc 700/800er Serie zur Blue Arc 900er bzw. zur Red Arc liegen im Wickelsystem.

Die Blue Arc 700/800 Serie verfügt über eine Excenterverlegung, wobei die Blue Arc 900 und die Red Arc auf das Wormshaftsystem setzen.
Die Vergabe der Modellnummern löst bei vielen Verwirrung aus, da Spro insgesamt 3 verschiedene Modelle mit dem Namen "Blue Arc" vertreibt.

Größe: vergleichbar mit einer 6000er Shimano / 5000er Daiwa 
Gewicht: 575 g 
Übersetzung: 5,0:1 
Kugellager: 6+1 
Schnurkapazität: 200 m / 0,37 mm 
Material: Aluminium 

Kommen wir nach dem kurzen Arc-Überblick zum eigentlichen Review - Bei der Spro Blue Arc 740 handelt es sich um ein gutes Pfund Rolle - Entsprechend fallen ihre Ausmaße aus, die sie für das schwere Waller und Meeresangeln prädestiniert.

Die Rolle wird mit einer vollwertigen E-Spule geliefert, welche hochwertig und sauber gearbeitet ist.

Insgesamt mag die Blue Arc  durch eine hohe Verarbeitungsqualität zu überzeugen, es wird eine hochwertige spielfrei CNC-Kurbel verbaut, welche gesteckt und auf der Gegenseite mit einer Schraubenmutter gekontert wird.

Die Steckkurbel ist ein Tribut an die Preisklasse der Blue Arc, wobei diese bei einer geringen Fertigungstoleranz keinen Nachteil darstellt.


















Ein "Highlight" der Rolle ist der Bügelmechanismus, dieser ist extrem robust und wartunsarm konstruiert. Der Bügel ist in "Hollow-Technik" gefertigt, dass heißt er ist hohl - Was zu einer größeren Stabilität bei weniger Gewicht führt.

Die sehr stabile Schnurlaufröllchenhalterung fällt schnell ins Auge und mag zu gefallen, ebenso ist das geringe Spiel der Bügelhalterung zu erwähnen, aufgrund der innenliegenden Außenrändern hat Sand hier keine Chance.







Die Achse ist sehr stark konstruiert und sollte auch größeren Wallern und Dorschen standhalten, insgesamt wurde bei der Blue Arc 7500 viel Wert auf Stabilität gelegt - Man beachte auch den extrem starken Bügel.









Im direkten Größenvergleich kann die Spro Blue Arc 7500 auch mit den ganz "Großen" mithalten, im ersten Bild sieht man eine Tica Scepter 10000 GX, eine ausgewachsene Brandungsrolle.









Auf dem zweiten Bild ist eine ABU Cardinal 706LX zu sehen, die Rolle ist in der Realität deutlich 
kleiner als es auf dem Bild rüberkommt.
Man beachte hier vorallem die Kurbellänge - Die Kurbellänge der Spro ist deutlich größer, wodurch die größere Hebelwirkung gerade bei größeren Fischen von Vorteil sein kann.







Auf dem letzten Bild sehen wir die Blue Arc 7500 zusammen mit ihrer kleineren Schwester der Red Arc 10100 hier werden die Größenunterschiede sehr deutlich, bei der einen handelt es sich um eine ausgewachsene Wallerrolle, bei der anderen eher um eine leichte Barsch oder Forellenrolle.

























































w


ir zum Fazit:

Pro:

- Sehr edle und wertige Optik
- Extrem starke und genaue Bremse
- Sehr gut gearbeitete und robuste Kurbel und Knauf
- Absolut kein Kurbelspiel, sehr sauber gearbeitet
- Salzwasserresistent
- Starke Achse
- Sehr gute Schnurverlegung
- Spule ist gelagert

Contra:

- Unnötige Kugellager verbaut
- Teils billige Anmutung. (Endkappe, Bremsknauf, Rotorabdeckung)
- Etwas rauher Lauf, hätte weicher sein können


----------



## Khaane (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews*

Bauanleitung: Rollenhalterung


----------



## Khaane (12. März 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews*

*Wichtig:**

Eure Kritik äußern bzw. Fragen könnt ihr  gerne im separaten "**Diskussions- und Fragenthread zu den Tackle-Reviews"** stellen, zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit.

Ich bitte darum, diese Regelung zu beachten.

Gerne könnt ihr spezifische Fragen auch den Review-Autoren per PM zukommen lassen. 

Andere Forenmember sind dazu aufgerufen diesen Thread mit Ihren Reviews zu bereichern. #6

Beste Grüße
Khaane*


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2010)

*Cardinal 772*

ABU GARCIA CARDINAL 772
-entspricht der Größe nach einer 1000.

MfG Algon

Fragen und Kommentare bitte in:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146381


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2010)

*Cardinal 33*

ABU GARCIA CARDINAL 33

MfG Algon

Fragen und Kommentare bitte in:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146381


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2010)

*Penn Slammer 360*

PENN SLAMMER 360 

MfG Algon

Fragen und Kommentare bitte in:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146381


----------



## Algon (21. Januar 2010)

*Shimano TwinPower 1000FA*

SHIMANO TWINPOWER 1000FA 

MfG Algon

Fragen und Kommentare bitte in:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146381


----------



## pewa (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sammelthread: Rollen & Ruten Reviews*

Hallo Zusammen,
ehrlich gesagt bin ich kein geschickter Bastler. Ich hab ein paar schöne alte Mitchell-Rollen und schon vor einiger Zeit die Adresse vom Mitchell-Doktor vom Tegernsee von Kollegen bekommen. Jetzt hab ich gesehen, dass der auch auf einer Homepage im Internet zu finden ist. Also wenn jemand Interesse hat: http://www.michtell-museum.de

LG Peter


----------

